# t-nuts on eBay



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

#10-24 T-Nuts 5/16" Barrel 4 Prong Steel Zinc Plated 50 - eBay (item 390058510492 end time Jul-05-10 18:29:11 PDT)

These things seem to run in cycles. I like having a bunch of these on hand. Real useful for jigs and other projects. Seems either you can't get them for a reasonable price, at least in quantity, or everybody seems to have some they want to get rid of. Looks like a buyers market at the moment.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi John,

i think youre absolutely right, when i was looking for t-nuts, they were outrageous. 

i finally bought some from grainger for about 5 bucks for a box of 50. anyone having a grainger nearby may want to check them out also for t-nuts.


----------

